# Looking for advice



## Ron (Mar 10, 2010)

I have been in a relationship for 21 years with my wife, have one daughter who is 17. I guess over the past couple years I have not done my I did drink, which my be oart of the problem, But I have recently found out that my wife has been has not been honest with me telling me she was going out with girlfriends and came to find out she is seeing someone else. She says she has built up wall and we need to seperate if there is any chance of saving our marriage. I have never been through anything like thins and am taking it pretty hard. The drinking has stopped and I will attending classes for support on that issue. Does time heal and could there be a chance of us getting back togehter? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Ron said:


> I have not done my I did drink, which my be oart of the problem, But I have recently found out that my wife has been has not been honest


you sure you're not still drinking?? j/k 

i dont know if you can save your marriage, but you can have a better life one way or another. good for you for going to some classes. Hopefully in your classes you'll learn to take control of what you can, and learn to accept what you cant.


----------



## Doc Savage (Mar 16, 2010)

One more year and your daughter can't hold it against you. Move on with your life, give your wife space to get on with hers.

Good Luck


----------

